# cam key



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Crower cams does not send a 30 cent cam key with their $150 cam.
Well neither does Comp cams. (go figure)
I got the motor with no cam.
I called them and they said they'd send me 1.
for $10 shipping of course. 2 weeks later i get a standard paper envelope from them that was empty, with a big tear in the front.:shutme
I called them and they agreed to send me another.
that was over two weeks ago.
Pretty much giving up and having to go to NAPA anyway , I got two that looked about right.
Both are .156" wide
The cam gear (Cloyes) "wobbles" over 1/4'' side to side
The groove in the Crower cam is .175 wide.
Back to NAPA
My question after all this is..................
How much, if any, movement (side to side) is normal with the cam gear over the key?
without being bolted up.
thanks as always
TK
ps never mind


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

: mwaaaaaaaaaa..........
2nd trip to NAPA did it.
for 41 cents..(puts a curse on Crower lol).........a key .187x.730 and a little gentle persuasion did it.
arty:
Let's see if I get this correct.
when the Dots on both gears are closest to each other, as in the pic, and #1 is at the top.
that's right right?
crosses fingers
thanks as always


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yep, i had to debur the edges of my new key to persuade it to fit....always the littlest things that throw a wrench in the works. Keep wrenching away at it Top, your gonna be ready for install about when i will be,trying to get the body ready for primer before i lift it in and fire it, so i all ready been there, done that with about everything you post about.......:cheers


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Right on my brother!
it's so cool when that light comes on lol
my heads are in the machine shop and intake is being hot tanked.
i just got my pushrods and valley pan today
this friday I go get my torque converter and will hopefully put the motor in the car next weekend!!
been staring at the wireing............
you'll be on the road way before me.
I still need brakes. a radiator and have to build the front end.
another fun mystery :cheers
thanks in no small part to the fine people of this forum. :cheers
: arty:arty:arty:


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

FWIW, it is a "#9 Woodruff Key". Standard size, same as the "crank" keys in a small block Chevy.

Jim


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

"when the Dots on both gears are closest to each other, as in the pic, and #1 is at the top. that's right right?"

thought when dots are closest together, #6 is at the top, both dots are 12 o'clock, then #1 is at the top.


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

When it's "dot to dot" (crank at 12, cam at 6), it is "up" on number 6 compression. When both dots are at 12 (by the book), number 1 is "up" on compression. Both 1 and 6 are ALWAYS "up" at the same time. One is on "compression" and the other is on "overlap". 

Highly recommended to "degree" the cam to be certain it's installed where the cam grinder "wants" it. 

Jim


----------

